# Neue downhill am Geißkopf



## didi.H (8. Juli 2006)

Die neue Downhill-Strecke am Geißkopf wird der Hammer, wie Willingen in kleiner. Viele Sprünge, viele verschiedene Lines im oberen Teil, dann schnelle
Wiesen-Kurven und im unteren Teil des neuen Stückes sehr steil. Rundum sehr abwechslungsreich. Der Evil-Eye ist breiter und schneller geworden.
Nächste Woche wird der Übungsparcour total neu gebaut. Also es tut sich endlich was am Geißkopf.

  Bis die Tage
   Didi nicht Schneider sondern H.


----------



## InSanE888 (8. Juli 2006)

Hört sich ja gut an!! 
Gibts Bilder 

RiDe ON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juli 2006)

http://www.bikepark.net/


----------



## InSanE888 (9. Juli 2006)

Thx  

Werd da wohl auch ma vorbei schauen wenn die fertig sind!!

PeacE


----------



## Erdinger35 (9. Juli 2006)

moinsen zusammen, leider war (entgegen der Meldung auf der HP ) die Eröffnung nicht am 7.7., aber dennoch, die neue Strecke wird der Hammer. sind sie zu fuß mal abgegangen, einfach nur krass. zu überlegen wäre eine unfallklinik zwischen dem oberen und dem unteren teil, denn merke: was hoch steigt, fällt tief...

ride free....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Juli 2006)

ich find besonders der evil eye sieht auf den bilder gut aus.
das letzte mal ist man überall runtergkracht so morsch war der
kack.... aber jetzt.. thumbsup!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Juli 2006)

Erdinger35 schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen zusammen, leider war (entgegen der Meldung auf der HP ) die Eröffnung nicht am 7.7., aber dennoch, die neue Strecke wird der Hammer. sind sie zu fuß mal abgegangen, einfach nur krass. zu überlegen wäre eine unfallklinik zwischen dem oberen und dem unteren teil, denn merke: was hoch steigt, fällt tief...
> 
> ride free....



So heftig?
Ich habe mir mal einige Bilder auf der HP angeschaut, die sahen aber noch recht "human" aus, oder täuscht da wieder die Fotoperspektive?
Na wir werden sicher auch bald wieder runterfahren, dann werden wir ja sehen wie die neuen Strecken sind 

Alex


----------



## Stylo77 (10. Juli 2006)

ja absoluter hammer für leute die gern in der luft sind !

hier mal 2 kleine eindrücke der strecke

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/917244/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/917245/


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> ja absoluter hammer für leute die gern in der luft sind !



und der alptraum für welche die gern am boden sind?

ab wann is die strecke offiziell offen?


----------



## Erdinger35 (10. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> und der alptraum für welche die gern am boden sind?
> 
> ab wann is die strecke offiziell offen?



so wies am wochenende aussah, braucht er wohl noch ne woche, die im bikeshop meinten auch ca. noch so 5/6 tage....


----------



## Stylo77 (10. Juli 2006)

soll ab mittwoch frei sein !
ja habs im ddd schon geschrieben 
wenn man am zielsprung schon probleme hatte wirds auf der strecke jede menge probleme geben (oder besser ein einziges vom start bis zur mittelstation )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (10. Juli 2006)

Hmm, hat was. No Hander ohne Sattel klemmen. Hut ab


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Juli 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> soll ab mittwoch frei sein !
> ja habs im ddd schon geschrieben
> wenn man am zielsprung schon probleme hatte wirds auf der strecke jede menge probleme geben (oder besser ein einziges vom start bis zur mittelstation )




Danke für den Hinweis.
Dann bestellt schon mal einen Krankenwagen an die Mittelstation 
Nice Pics, geile Sprünge 

Alex


----------



## Erdinger35 (10. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, hat was. No Hander ohne Sattel klemmen. Hut ab




wow, ich kenn die Stelle....FETT KRASS RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedbullit (10. Juli 2006)

wo ist da die landung? soll man das als roadgap springen oder ist die landung noch vor dem weg?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2006)

Genau des ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen 

G.


----------



## Erdinger35 (10. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist da die landung? soll man das als roadgap springen oder ist die landung noch vor dem weg?




is doch eh wurscht, wo die Landung ist, der Rettungshubschrauber findet dich schon..... 

ride and break free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (10. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist da die landung? soll man das als roadgap springen oder ist die landung noch vor dem weg?



is halb so wild wird noch vor dem weg gelandet


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> is halb so wild wird noch vor dem weg gelandet



hmm nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## Ken****Barbie (11. Juli 2006)

dieser Art von Sprünge erinnern mich irgendwie an Hetzles...


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (11. Juli 2006)

so n schrott. bin immer gerne nach bmais gefahren.
wenn ich airtime will kann ich auch zu meinem local dirt spot gehen.
bleibt nur zu hoffen das es irgendwann mal wieder eine richtige downhill strecke gibt. dieser willingen winterberg und jetzt auch bmais style ist mal voll daneben


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2006)

nennt sich halt dann newschool DH  

naja zuerst mal anschauen und dann schaun mer mal


----------



## Speedbullit (11. Juli 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> is halb so wild wird noch vor dem weg gelandet



das bedeutet wenn man zu weit kommt klatscht man voll auf den weg, sehr entspannend.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (12. Juli 2006)

Zappelschuppen schrieb:
			
		

> so n schrott. bin immer gerne nach bmais gefahren.
> wenn ich airtime will kann ich auch zu meinem local dirt spot gehen.
> bleibt nur zu hoffen das es irgendwann mal wieder eine richtige downhill strecke gibt. dieser willingen winterberg und jetzt auch bmais style ist mal voll daneben



wenn du mal was anderes brauchst...fahr halt mal zu den Lettenbrüdern


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du mal was anderes brauchst...fahr halt mal zu den Lettenbrüdern



japp ... zuviel airtime gibts hier sicher nicht ... aber dafür steine und felsen ohne ende


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Juli 2006)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ohne ende



Eine Abfahrtsschleife? Cool


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Abfahrtsschleife? Cool




Nee, eine Möbiussteinestrecke.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2006)

hmm war heut unten am geisskopf ... also so schlimm wie beschrieben ists auch wieder net find ich ... is halt nen moderner Downhill mit viel Airtime


----------



## MrWheely (17. Juli 2006)

wer ist der fahrer auf den bildern, war ja auch am so am geiskopf der kerl ging ja mal übelst ab....


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. Juli 2006)

des is da dominik aus cham, fährt für pace'n Style, wir glaub ich sind am WE wieder am Start, u.A. auch da Dominik denk ich.


----------



## thaper (3. September 2006)

im moment is die strecke ja wieder ganz anders als auf den bildern... viel abgefahrener sehr steinig und so....... gibt schon einige tolle sprünge aber die konnt ich gestern irgendwie nimmer einbaun hatte auch keine lust drauf mein hr nochma zu zerlegen oder mich...tut immernoch alles weh^^


----------

